# Road's End/Eerie Manor II 2015



## jdubbya

Started on the mock up build for this years haunt. So glad to be doing another collaboration with lewlew again. Our theme is a carnevil/scary clown/freak show kind of thing. We began with a new floor plan and new scare zones. Since we did all of the construction last year, we essentially have to just move things around. We did construct two new drop panels for the first room and this tandem scare should be pretty effective. We do have to build a couple on narrow panels as fillers but overall, the build should go quickly, then we can start on the painting, lighting and fine details. Here are a few pics of what we did today.





































Much more to come. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yaaaaaaay!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^I second Laura's YAY!! It wouldn't be HALLOWEEN without you guys! So excited to see this evolve into the wonderful, creepy creation of two extremely twisted minds. (wink, wink)


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks! It doesn't look like much now. Still have the other half of the structure to put up. It will be 24 x 12 when complete, along with a sideshow barkers platform on the front of it. Everything gets a fresh coat of paint and a lot of detail. Lewlew designed it with several scares all the way through, with some misdirection and zig zag hallways. Like last year, it'll only take a couple minutes to walk through but it'll pack a punch! Here are a few of the characters that will entertain the kiddies.


----------



## lewlew

I couldn't be happier partnering with Eerie Manor and jdubbya again this year. We've already had a good share of laughs and we've only just started. Thankfully we've had some young help from some of our haunt actors and that adage of many hands making light work is certainly true!

The drop panels we constructed yesterday are certainly going to scare the bejeesus outta folks as I can certainly attest to (note to self: don't turn your back on a drop panel when a teenager is around). We have our menagerie and cage scares all planned out with a few other wrinkles thrown in. We're also hoping to have some carn'evil' games for the front yard and a pallet maze for the front of the driveway.

So much to do but we're off to a good start!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely to see you guys back in action again! That haunt is going to be the highlight of a lot of people's Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

You two guys make an unbeatable combination. Looking forward to what you are going to do this year


----------



## beelce

I can tell it's going to blow them away......


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew and I met today and put in a good 6 hours, almost completing the entire structure. Still have one roof panel to put on and fasten down a couple walls. We can then begin putting the cages together, giving the halls a new coat of paint and dressing out the scare rooms. We'll try to get some pics of the inside in the coming days after we have some of the details in but all in all it looks like it will rival last year's zombie theme!
The first two are looking at the front. The room on the left will be a caged area housing the Elephant Man. You can also see one of the drop panels right as patrons exit



















This is a view of the back looking to the front. 24 feet long with several zig zag halls.


----------



## lewlew

Tomorrow is another build day for us at Road's End/Eerie Manor. Hoping to get the headers done for all the doors, cages finished with bars, and the last few remaining structural issues before it's on to paint!
I'm sure we'll be messing around with some lighting elements for some experimentation and thinking more about prop placement.
We've also got a ticket booth to construct, the carnival game facades to start, and the pallet maze to think about. 
Good thing I've enlisted the help of my girlfriend's son who is 10 and cannot WAIT to start work on the haunted house! This morning when he woke up he asked me if it was Saturday yet so we could get working!
Pictures from our progress tomorrow to follow. Stay tuned!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So lovely you have a willing little helper ready to be grown into another Halloween fanatic. Knowing you guys, this is going to be an epic haunt and creepy as hell.


----------



## bobzilla

Another great collaboration!
Looking good so far


----------



## Gelly

Excited to see the final product!! Keep it up


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay, Jerry and Mark!!! Now that's what I'm talk'n bout!!! You guys bring the freak show on....every year..... Killer Clowns? Circus Bizarro??? Oh yes, please....Bring it on.


----------



## matrixmom

Looking fantastic. I can hardly wait to see all the evil....


----------



## jdubbya

The results of our last build day. The structure is complete and headers/cages are in place. The sideshow barker's platform is also done with the exception of paint/detail. We ha the idea to add another character, "Pepper", the pin head from American Horror Story Freak show, so Mark caged in the platform and the actor will lay inside and grab at/talk to guests. At this point, we have to do some interior painting, then it's lighting and prop placement. We have 12 actors committed to helping and a few more willing to fill in. It's really taking shape now and hopefully will be completely done in the next two weeks, in time to tweak things and go through the actor parts. More to come


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you guys are kicking some build butt!


----------



## jdubbya

Mark is a building machine!! He lifts entire 12 foot roof panels up and in place by himself..and then uses his finger nails to drive screws in place!! j/k! He has so many great ideas and this year's effort really shows it! We've all agreed that the layout is more disorienting and scarier than last year's and the scares are set up with a lot of misdirection and distraction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Spooky1 and I are just going to have to retire and move to Erie, PA so we can be near you guys:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Spooky1 and I are just going to have to retire and move to Erie, PA so we can be near you guys:jol:


A fine idea since there is NO WAY we're hauling this haunt anywhere other than to my house!!
Oh the fun we would all have!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This year is going to be AWESOME! I'm so excited to see all the demonic clowns....(and you do know that ALL clowns are demonic...no matter how many balloons they are holding)


----------



## lewlew

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Spooky1 and I are just going to have to retire and move to Erie, PA so we can be near you guys:jol:


Isn't the idea to move south where it's warmer!?! Maybe we should all head down your way! Or to P5's! You won't mind if we crash for awhile will you guys? We'll pay for our keep in props!

The ceiling panel thing...yes...did that. Driving screw with my fingernails...nah.. You should see what Jerry can do with a level and some PVC!

Can't wait for some paint and then it's going to get really fun working with lighting and props. That's where this will really come alive.

My girlfriends son loved to help us out and is thrilled he gets to be in the haunt. He had a big hand in designing the cage for the barker's platform. "I think we need more bars." "Can we make them rusty?" He peppered Jerry with questions and ideas all day. Jerry was so very gracious and patient and answered/explained/listened to every one of them.

Now it's on to the carnival games and some other side props to flesh things out.

Stay tuned!


----------



## jdubbya

Some pics of one of the arcade facades. There will be three of them. We got this one done today.


----------



## jdubbya

*Road's End/Eerie Manor; the final product!*

This was the second year I had the awesome pleasure of teaming up with my good buddy and fellow forum member lewlew on a collaborative effort. We started putting things on paper back in February and began the actual off-site building in August. The carnival theme was one we've never done before but it was one of the most creative opportunities and really lent itself to a lot of great detail and fun scares. The front yard display was a circus arcade, complete with a kissing booth and face painting/tattoos for the kids waiting in line. Lewlew, myself, and two other actors dressed as clowns, worked the crowd, getting people excited (or nervous) about what laid ahead. Really funny how many people are terrified of clowns! The path to the actual haunt took them past a fortune teller, a pinhead, and our ringmaster greeter. Once inside, all bets were off as guests were assailed by several clowns, three drop panels, and an array of freak show oddities, including the wolf boy, snake lady and the elephant man, all of which were mere distractions for the real scares! We had over 650 visitors Halloween night along with TV coverage from two local stations. While we didn't have any video footage we did talk to several patrons as they exited the haunt and the overwhelming consensus was that it was the best ever! Capped off by a picture perfect night and a fantastic staff of close to 20 helpers, all of whom played their parts to perfection, Halloween 2015 could not have been better! I truly do owe the success of our haunt to Mark (lewlew). He is a wealth of experience, creativity and awesome ideas that just fall into place and make everything work perfectly! We consider ourselves lucky to have him as part of our Halloween experience and look forward to some good years of haunting ahead! Here are some pics from the event. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, you guys are getting way too good for the rest of us amateurs:jol:

A haunt to be proud of in every detail. I'm not afraid of clowns, but I would have been hesitant to leave the safety of the sidewalk to walk through knowing your actors were waiting inside to do their best scaring.


----------



## Hairazor

I always look forward to your Haunt and you did not disappoint! Hard to believe this is a side line for you guys! I did not USE to be scared of clowns, now???? That is a great end shot of all your talented help


----------



## Headless

WOW! That is just awesome work. I'd love to do a carnevil theme - lots of ideas right there!


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks kids! I was always hesitant to do a clown theme but it was just too damn fun and I'd recommend it to anyone! Mark and I had a blast putting ideas together and coordinating the scares with the actors. We were able to get a lot of the props and masks second hand from other haunters and then bought some new stuff as well. So many little details and I'm almost glad I don't have a bigger front yard to fill as we'd have just kept going! Our crew of actors was awesome and they all had a great time. Here are a few more pics that didn't make the slide show.


----------



## jdubbya




----------



## jdubbya




----------



## jdubbya




----------



## jdubbya




----------



## RoxyBlue

Impressive!


----------



## lewlew

I can't tell you how much fun it was to collaborate with Jdubbya again this year. We had the best time planning this all the way back in February to building all through the summer, to setup the week before and tear-down the day after. Our actors really got into character (and many are 'characters' in their own rights).

Can't say enough about jdubbya for giving me a haunt home these last couple years. He and his family are the absolute best. Couldn't ask for a better friend and haunt compatriot.

It was so liberating to explore Halloween and a haunt from the Carnevil aspect of things. A departure from graveyards, ghosts, gore, and the regular trapping of the season.

Plans are already underway for next year. So look out!


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew said:


> I can't tell you how much fun it was to collaborate with Jdubbya again this year. We had the best time planning this all the way back in February to building all through the summer, to setup the week before and tear-down the day after. Our actors really got into character (and many are 'characters' in their own rights).
> 
> Can't say enough about jdubbya for giving me a haunt home these last couple years. He and his family are the absolute best. Couldn't ask for a better friend and haunt compatriot.
> 
> It was so liberating to explore Halloween and a haunt from the Carnevil aspect of things. A departure from graveyards, ghosts, gore, and the regular trapping of the season.
> 
> Plans are already underway for next year. So look out!


It really was fun getting away from the usual Halloween themes and putting our own twist on the clown/carnevil idea. Mark, you have a haunt home at the dubbyas for as long as you want! We have too much fun and you've helped breathe new life into Eerie Manor. Speaking of next year, when are we going to meet over breakfast and discuss the new layout? Times getting short!


----------



## RoxyBlue

jdubbya said:


> Speaking of next year, when are we going to meet over breakfast and discuss the new layout? Times getting short!


That's right, get cracking, you two! You've already lost the first 7 days of the year for planning


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Bravo Jubba and lewlew, you guys certainly make a dynamic duo and knocked this right out of the park... or rather circus ring. I am thinking of revisiting the circus theme this year and there was a plethora of things that I'm going to borrow. I am envious of all the live actors you guys had. Lewlew I agree with you about themes. It's so much fun doing new things. It's a blast exploring all the different and varying phobias that scare people. Plus it's a great creative outlet. You guys really nailed this one!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

The Halloween Lady said:


> Bravo Jubba and lewlew, you guys certainly make a dynamic duo and knocked this right out of the park... or rather circus ring. I am thinking of revisiting the circus theme this year and there was a plethora of things that I'm going to borrow. I am envious of all the live actors you guys had. Lewlew I agree with you about themes. It's so much fun doing new things. It's a blast exploring all the different and varying phobias that scare people. Plus it's a great creative outlet. You guys really nailed this one!!!!!


Thanks for the kind words HL, and thanks for loaning us the Elephant Man mask. It made for a perfect distraction for one of the drop panel scares We'd be flattered for you to use any ideas you saw/liked. Our actor crew was the best and we have several people who want to be part of the show so we'll be in good shape for the next few years anyway. We're going back to a darker, more gothic theme this year but in the back our minds, there are several ideas for fun and new things to try.:jol:


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Really great display!! I'm not a huge fan of clown-themed haunts but this one has a old run down carny feel to it I really like!! Great job!!


----------

